# A little strange? - Hopefully not ME!



## MCL

Yesterday I received a 'private' message from a certain new member... which said NOTHING but hello...

After viewing that message, and also viewing the four previous (rather vague) posts of that memeber... 

THIS is the strange part - my computer made quite a number of ticking noises for awhile - and *ALL* posts previous to that time are no longer bold, as though I have already read them.  Most of them have NOT been read by me.

It is rather inconvenient to play 'pin the tail on the donkey' trying to remember WHICH threads I HAVE actually visited already.

 It is understood that computers are rather unpredictible things, and this may be of no consequence what-so-ever, except to prove that point!  But it sure left me puzzled!

 Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi MCL,

As the old sci-fi movies used to tell us, "You are not alone."

Whatever the vB specifications may say about bolded thread titles, my own experience since the inception of these forums is that it's fairly random.  At time the unread threads are bold, and at time some of them are bold, and at other times I log in and see no bold at all.

I wouldn't blame your computer, or the strange PM.  It's just as likely the position of the moon or a butterfly affecting the air currents in Antananarivo.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Kaia

I had also got that strange pm.


----------



## cuchuflete

Kaia said:
			
		

> I had also got that strange pm.



Hi Kaia,

Of our many thousands of registered members, we have our fair share of strange ones.  Usually they are harmless.  If you are ever bothered by unkind or annoying PMs, just let any moderator know about it.  

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## LV4-26

Hi 950, 



			
				Cuchuflete said:
			
		

> At time the unread threads are bold, and at time some of them are bold, and at other times I log in and see no bold at all.


That goes for me as well. And I have never received any strange message.


----------



## cuchuflete

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Hi 950,
> That goes for me as well. And I have never received any strange message.



J-M,
1150

Be patient.  There will be a full moon one of these days.

Cuchu


----------



## MCL

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> J-M,
> 1150
> 
> Be patient. There will be a full moon one of these days.
> 
> Cuchu


 
Thanks for all of the observations!  I appreciate them very much!

I'll try to remember NOT to be included in the 'full moon' club! 

MCL


----------



## BasedowLives

its important to keep in mind that it is very possible to follow a link that affects the way you see the forums as vbulletin uses scripts that are in your title bar to do certain actions.


----------

